# Elassoma everglaidei



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Finally after months of searching I found a spot with Elassoma everglaidei by the dozens! So I brought home 3, along with them I also got this catfish and a few berried Grass shrimp.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

a few more pics


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

nice looking fish. Wish US natives were more popular and easier to find


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I had them once, and bred them for one generation before I lost them. It's a wonderful fish - yours are nowhere near full colour yet. They don't do well in communities, but if you can give them a single species tank, they are fantastic to watch. 
I am jealous.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

As of right now they are in a 3 gallon tank planted heavily until I find a 5 or 10 gallon that I can set up for them. They are nice little fish and they are with 2 baby H. Formosa and the shrimp. The shrimp are releasing the young and I see them all over the tank, snails are running rampant and lots and lots of organisms for them to forage on as this little tank has been set up for around 8 months now. They have been flaring at one another and coloring up off and on, I believe there are 2 males and one female in the trio.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I kept mine in a 5 gallon, although if I ever get them again, I'll go for a 10. It was jammed with plants. Every once in a while, I'd see a fry shoot by, and the colony grew a bit. It seemed an easy to breed fish if there were no fry predators. It wasn't super productive, but it was a steady breeder.

The males in colour were unreal. 

It's amazing there would be such a tiny, vibrant, easy to breed fish like that sitting there in the US south, and hardly anyone keeps it.
I have a friend who says they are a popular and sought after fish in Holland.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Well after 1 week they seem to acclimating well, I have 1 male coloring up nice and dancing for the lady. Its actually pretty funny because he looks like he is confused and forgot how to swim.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I know there are a lot of members here have kept natives, just curious whether or not I can keep these with my flag-fish?


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

So I got the 10 gallon for them and need to get that set up and running. today I will have the plants needed to pack it tight and soon they will be in their new home. From watching them I think their are 3 males and 2 females, maybe Ill go get a couple more today not sure.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

So the tank is up and running. Just disappointed that I was not able to get all of the plants I wanted and there is a guy local to me that was going to hook me up with 2 baseball size clumps of Java Moss and when I drove over 20 minutes to see him he had already given them to someone else which made me furious, but oh well I guess it will just take me a little longer to finish with the plants. I used gravel instead of sand for them because I figured with all of the crustaceans in there for them to hunt down they would be able to reproduce faster due to the hiding space in the rocks while still giving the Evergladei the chance to find them. I used gravel that I had in my 55 some time ago that was stored in a bucket still damp and about 5 gallons of tank water from my 55 that is currently running. and they are in there and the males keep flaring at each other while chasing the females around. I also have 3(1male-2female) H.Formosa in with them as I was told by a guy on another forum that these fish do great together and neither will bother the young from either group. Pics soon.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

So I have a nice little colony now. I have around 10 or so in here, not sure of the sex ratio but from what I discussed on another forum it does not make a difference with these fish. I am hoping to breed them and hope this works for me, I am ready for it, I have a couple of smaller tanks(2 to 3 gallons) to separate any future fry, the tanks are setup with plants right now to start cycling and establish organisms for them to feed on. Hopefully I will be able to get my microworms soon, also considering vinegar eels as another food source.
First shot of tank








After a week


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Recent pics and a video
















Im not sure about the one in the pic left center near bottom, looks a little different
























not sure if the video will work as I always have problems adding them
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/pPYyD-8iYLg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Just found out that my E.evergladei may be E. gilberti or E. Okefenokee?? So i am waiting for confirmation before being too upset about the Id from several sources but I will trust this individual because this is his specialty. I am just confused now!?!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Jealousy is a bad thing....

They look really good.

Just out of curiosity - since you are in Florida, can you not just go out and collect plants from waterways? Is it legal, and do the native plants thrive if it is legal? My Canadian wild plants flourish all summer, but they always die in Fall - they time out for the seasonal change even if the tank has no seasons. But you shouldn't have to deal with that.

Okay, I am going to do something awful. Here is a link to a scientific paper on Elasoma. If you are like me, you will be put off by the jargon and not know half of what's in it. It's a technical paper. But work through. There are always a few paragraphs in the many pages that bring you something to think about. For a hobbyist, reading scientific papers is like panning for gold - lots of sand, but a few nuggets. 
And if you have a formal science background, I apologize for putting it in those terms. I don't, but I have learned pdf files are where the real info is, even if I will never dissect my fish...
http://biology.unm.edu/krabbent/Snelson et al. 2009.pdf


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

most of the plants do well in the tank though there were some that seem to thrive then after a month just melt away. The HC that I have added to my tanks from the local ponds is the best example of that. Not sure if it is illegal or not though if it is then the FWC is pretty loose about it, I have twice been out on their boats along unreachable banks collecting plants, shrimp, and fish so if it is or not Im not so worried about it. thanks for the info I will look at it after work tonight.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

well it is a real crappy pic, still waiting for my cam, but here is the 20 long set up for my E. Okefenokee


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Elassoma okefenokee*

Here is a better shot of the tank....



Trying to figure out what this moss may be....


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

just a couple updated shots. I think I have spawning activity, no sign of fry yet but this has been going on for about 2 weeks now and I did catch a female following a male into his hideout.


----------

